# 2013 Hedgehog Summer photo contest!



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A hedgehog summer is a photo contest for hedgehogs, pictures should be of a summery theme with at least one hedgehog in it. No photoshop please! Pictures can be sent to [email protected] When submitting pictures please include your name, location and hogs name. One entry per household. Deadline for submitting pictures is the 4th of July. The polls will open ot the 4th and close on the 13th, the winners will be announced on the 14th of July. 

We will have a poll for everyone to cast a vote, the winner of the poll will win a Carolina Storm wheel of their choice, with the winner paying for shipping.The remaining top 20 vote getters will move on to the judging round where a panel of five judges from the USA, UK and Canada will determine the top three. 1st place will win a Carolina Storm wheel of their choice, with free shipping worldwide. 2nd and 3rd place will win a Carolina Storm wheel of their choice, with the winner paying for shipping. For those that don't make the top 20 we will have two honorable mention winners, both will win a Carolina Storm wheel of their choice but must pay for shipping. 

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Woohoo!  Now just gotta get Pig to hold still...


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Ooh, can't wait to see what people come up with! Time to start brainstorming some good pics for Milton and Penny! If only it would stop raining :roll:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

2 hogs have entered so far  , check em out here and don't forget to send your picture to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

i wont get my hedgehog til late july =/ sadness


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Enter your hedgehogs picture for a chance to win one of the 6 carolina storm wheels that will be given away, up to 8 entries so far!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

As always I will sit back and enjoy all of the wonderful pictures! My part is soooo difficult! Larry, as usual, you are so very generous with your time and your donation of gifts to the contest. The global judging is fabulous too!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We are now up to 10 entries!  Please send them hedgehog pics to [email protected]


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Omg, Taddy wins! (#9) That's some serious competition!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

abbys said:


> Omg, Taddy wins! (#9) That's some serious competition!


 Yes Taddy is amazing! :mrgreen: have you seen #10 Tinkle and Octo?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes! I love their little uniforms!  I hope I can get Piglet to hold still enough for a picture. I want to get a good picture of him in his birthday hat later this month.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Enter your hedgehog photo for a chance to win one of 6 carolina storm wheels! We have 14 awesome entries so far!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

30 have entered! :mrgreen: Hoping for many more!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Yay, I'm number 30! I hope you know it was really hard to pick which boy got submitted. D:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

bump  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Send your hedgehog picture to [email protected] for a chance to win one of six Carolina Storm wheels.
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love all of the pictures!!! Hedgies playing in grass by trees & flowers; hedgies at the beach with sand, buckets and shovels , seashells, beach towels and umbrellas. Hedgies camping by the lake, out on a balcony, outside in colorful playpens, playing football, having sleepovers in the mailbox and having all kinds of drinks!!!!! More pictures please!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 37 entries! Keep em coming, please!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Bahaha, #36!! All of these are just so fantastic!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We need one more entry to make 40!  Nice turn out so far, still lots of time to get them pics sent to [email protected] for a chance to win one of 6 Carolina Storm Wheels. It's very easy with no sign-up required. http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Yay! That's my baby! (#39)


----------



## Alyybear (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, you guys are so creative! It's killing me that all i have is my cell phone camera! There are some great "sets" for some of these, and I love that a real man is a man who a) loves hedgehogs, and b) isnt afraid to take a picture of it


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

44 and counting!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I'm #48. Best of luck to everyone! All the hedgehogs look so cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 54!  Still time to send your pics to [email protected]


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

My Sonic is number 29. He is such a handsome little man.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

58 have entered! :mrgreen: Still plenty of time to get them pics sent to [email protected]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

69 have entered, need 7 more to top last years total! Still time to get the hedgehog summer pics sent to [email protected] it's very simple no boring signup required, just send me the picture with the hogs name and you are done 

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## MaeLily (May 17, 2013)

Eep! #71 is my little girl! I just love all these photos!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

78 have entered so far!  Only a few more days to get them pics sent to [email protected]


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Finally submitted our entry! Steep competition...come on Henry!

*fingers crossed*


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

sklock65 said:


> Finally submitted our entry! Steep competition...come on Henry!
> 
> *fingers crossed*


 Thanks for taking the time to enter! Your pic is great!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

83 hedgehog pictures have been entered so far!  We only need 17 more to meet our goal of 100! Deadline for submitting pictures is July the 4th so lets get them pics sent to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2 ... ntest.html


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm officially jealous that so many hedgies actually held still for the pictures! The only way Pig would stay in the same place was to have my bf feed him a constant stream of mealies!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 93 entries! :mrgreen: 100 is within our grasp! Tomorrow is the deadline for submitting pictures, so send those pics ASAP to [email protected]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thank you! We have met our goal of 100! I'll have the poll open tomorrow around 9am est. I'll check my email in the morning and add any pictures that are sent tonite, so keep em coming!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We ended with 103 entries!  Voting has now started, no signup is required to vote simply pick all your favorites and vote. You can vote only one time for each poll but you can vote for as many photos as you like at that time. http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2013-summer-contest.html


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh no! I was too late! My new hedgie finally calmed down and i had a photo all ready for the contest and i was too late. Oh well...


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm so excited for this!! When will we know the final results?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

abbys said:


> I'm so excited for this!! When will we know the final results?


Soon, waiting on one judges results.:wink:


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

*waits anxiously*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The results are in! We had so many awesome photos to pick from, making it so hard to select just 6 winners, so we selected 9! Thanks to everyone that entered,judged and voted! 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2013-summer-contest.html


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Well phooey. Oh well, I'm placing an order anyway.  Congratulations to the winners!!


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Whoo, an hour and a half paid off of constantly picking up Nutmeg and getting her to actually sit still. Was quite difficult. Congrats to the other winners as well!!


----------

